# SA424 Auger/post hole digging question



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

hey ya'll. I purchased 9 acres in middle GA a few months back. I'm currently preparing 1 pasture for horses. Overall I've got about 3000lf of fencing to install over the next few years. The 424 doesn't have the power to pull the auger out of a hole deeper than a 26' without getting stuck. and forget about hitting 36". I'm getting my posts about 32-33" down and i have to unstick the auger by hand 3 times to get that deep. i'm raising the auger 5-6 times to clean it off and using a post hole digger to clean out the hole at least 3 times a hole. still get stuck once i get to 26".

I'm in middle GA, I'm digging in sandy Clay (Cecil sandy clay loam). It takes me at least 45 min to dig and set one post. the implement weights 190lbs without the 9" auger. Is this a set up issue? tractor dont have enough 3point lift power? i'm holding my mouth the wrong way? I obviously cant keep this tractor if this is the all its got. 

any ideas suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have some issues with the tractor, not the ground. If you keep working the auger in and out of the hole to clear it as you go, that tractor should be more than adequate to pull the auger out of the hole. Are you running the auger at a low idle? I think the auger should be run up around 540 rpm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That would be pto rpm, to get there with my case, I'm usually up around 2200+ engine rpm.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jrugg22 said:


> hey ya'll. I purchased 9 acres in middle GA a few months back. I'm currently preparing 1 pasture for horses. Overall I've got about 3000lf of fencing to install over the next few years. The 424 doesn't have the power to pull the auger out of a hole deeper than a 26' without getting stuck. and forget about hitting 36". I'm getting my posts about 32-33" down and i have to unstick the auger by hand 3 times to get that deep. i'm raising the auger 5-6 times to clean it off and using a post hole digger to clean out the hole at least 3 times a hole. still get stuck once i get to 26".
> 
> I'm in middle GA, I'm digging in sandy Clay (Cecil sandy clay loam). It takes me at least 45 min to dig and set one post. the implement weights 190lbs without the 9" auger. Is this a set up issue? tractor dont have enough 3point lift power? i'm holding my mouth the wrong way? I obviously cant keep this tractor if this is the all its got.
> 
> any ideas suggestions are much appreciated.


Something is not right. Your machine specs are very close to my YM machine. In fact your machine uses the modern version of my 3T80 engine. I can 9-inch auger holes down to 42 inches in no time flat, under 30 seconds and drive to the next hole and keep going all day. 

Now, the SA424 is a shorter height SCUT frame and could be the total drawback to your progress. This could be the serious problem you are dealing with overall. Not the power of the 3PT lift. 

Where do you have the top-link mounted? Hoping it's in the bottom pass-thru hole. That is where the most height lift can pull upwards. 

GA sandy clay soil is a bear no matter how you look at it. Lower TN soil is nearly the same. I've done that too.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

my rpms are good, my tack has a "pto" marker on it so even i cant screw that up. .. bottom pass through hole...hmmmm this has potential. I'll check it out when i get home. thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jrugg22 said:


> my rpms are good, my tack has a "pto" marker on it so even i cant screw that up. .. bottom pass through hole...hmmmm this has potential. I'll check it out when i get home. thanks!


Yes, those stacked holes are there for offset. The lower holes should lift at a steeper incline, but lack a little height. And the top hole will lift at a slightly higher height, but lifts the attachment a bit further away. Some machine have 4 stacked holes and others 3 2 or just 1. 

My machine has the 3T80 and the PHD does a great job. My machine is a compact with bigger wheels than the SA424. So the auger and be placed correctly. I wonder if your machine really needs a SCUT PHD instead. hmmm 










And the finished work is a livestock crossing over the farm road. Gates swing one way to allow vehicles to get thru and then swing the other to let the livestock cross. Got the idea from the UofKY farm ext.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Is that a 2 stage clutch on that model?
or is that a hydro tractor?

Something is not right unless you are hooking on roots.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

I only have one option for the top-link passthrough so not much i can do there. i'm thinking i'll mess around with some of the connecting points between the auger and lift arms and top link, shorten up the angles?


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> Is that a 2 stage clutch on that model?
> or is that a hydro tractor?
> 
> Something is not right unless you are hooking on roots.


no roots.. just sandy clay and a small sandstone every now and then.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might be worth watching. 3 Point PTO post hole digger - YouTube


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

winston said:


> Might be worth watching. 3 Point PTO post hole digger - YouTube


i like it!! thanks!!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

That is a good video, another with tips is How To Use A Tractor Post Hole Digger! PRO TIPS - YouTube . Speed of drop on three point is discussed and more.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sounds like the auger. I have a Danuser and Virginia clay soil. I ordered a new point and cutters and it made a huge difference although I had sharpened the cutters.
If soil is dry I dig maybe a foot per hole and pour in a bucket of water, come back and continue digging once soaked in.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MEL NANCE (Sep 26, 2018)

fuddy1952 said:


> Sounds like the auger. I have a Danuser and Virginia clay soil. I ordered a new point and cutters and it made a huge difference although I had sharpened the cutters.
> If soil is dry I dig maybe a foot per hole and pour in a bucket of water, come back and continue digging once soaked in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


I agree with post # 13 I have the identical Auger bought it used, took forever to drill a couple of holes even with 150 lbs. of weight added, replaced point and cutters worked great afterwards without any weights. I you have a slip clutch you may want to make sure it's properly adjusted.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

i made some adjustments to the lower lift/drop arms, moved the boom setting up a notch towards the auger and lowered my rpms to 1500. it made a big difference but i still didnt have the juice to pull the auger out of the hole when i got around 31+". i couldnt move up to the last notch on the boom bc the auger was touching the ground. I see all these vids and alot of folks have the boom attached at the last hole in the auger. I think that may be the last piece for me but i just cant do it.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

How is the point and cutters? If ground is hard did you try water in the hole?

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

fuddy1952 said:


> How is the point and cutters? If ground is hard did you try water in the hole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


 its good. the ground isnt hard, actually perfect considering its clay/sand, not to wet-not solid as a rock. i finished what i had to get the electric fence up and sold the digger and auger. i'm going to buy a smaller one from everythingattachements.com.. few more $$$ out of my pocket but it cant be any worse and hopefully good enough for another 100 holes.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jrugg22 said:


> its good. the ground isnt hard, actually perfect considering its clay/sand, not to wet-not solid as a rock. i finished what i had to get the electric fence up and sold the digger and auger. i'm going to buy a smaller one from everythingattachements.com.. few more $$$ out of my pocket but it cant be any worse and hopefully good enough for another 100 holes.


Let us know the outcome of the newer PHD on the SA424. It will help others out there too.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

just ordered the Landshark Subcompact PHD. I'll post my experience for the good of the order.


----------

